# CUBA 2019



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I got the opportunity to fish Cuba, Jardines de la Reina. Let's just say it was plain silly. I landed my first tarpon, bonefish, red snapper, barracuda, and got some serious shots on a permit. 

6 Days of Fishing, I believe we jumped 70 tarpon, landed 45. A 30+ bonefish, and 3 Red Snapper that we invited back to the boat for dinner. I will add pictures as I get time! Here's the first batch!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

More Fish Pics


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very cool. I've fished the Bay of Pigs but not Jardines. You picked the better spot.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds like a blast! Who organized the trip?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

bryson said:


> Sounds like a blast! Who organized the trip?


Yellow Dog with Kristen


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Probably what the glades were like before they met us.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bucket list. Do you mind sharing what that trip cost?


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

tpasurf1 said:


> Looks like a trip of a lifetime!


Undoubtedly! I had better find a new hobby.


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

Will be hard to ever top that trip


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice flyclimber.


----------

